# What brand of Tedder do you use on your farm?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

What brand of tedder do you use on your farm? Feel free to tell us how you like it and the difference it made for making hay where you live. Thanks.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

We run an H&S tedder here. I would like to find another one


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

We run a Pequea TT4000. Built very rugged, all hydraulic, and moves right along. We like it alot. I have some pictures on the photos page of here.


----------



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

Just purchased a used 169 New Holland tedder last month used it across 6 acres so far and love it. It helps to get the hay dry without losing its color which is common around here if just turning the windrows. Really glad I made the decision to buy one.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I run a Kuhn 4 basket tedder. About wore out, 6 basket is on the wish list.


----------



## Wrenchbender (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a 4 star Panorama. Only problem is it's made to cover two 9' swaths and I've got a 12' mower. I also would like to have one with adjustable wheels so you can angle it to throw the hay away from the fence. WB<><.


----------



## chh (Jul 30, 2008)

I just have a M&W 4 basket manual fold that I picked up new at auction last year. I don't need one very often, so it does a good job for me.


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

We've been using an Italian made Agricola Rossi 4 basket tedder for about 3 seasons now. I have to wonder how we made hay without it . Before we had it, if we got hay rained on in the windrow we were really sunk ,as the only way to dry the hay was to keep tipping the windrows over with the rake. Now if the cut hay gets rained on, we actually prefer to have it in the windrow, since the ground between the rows gets to dry out faster and then we can spread the hay out with the tedder and start the drying process over.


----------



## j316deere (May 24, 2009)

I just took delivery of a new Pequea TT400 and as Hayboy1 has said, it is built like a tank. The larger tires go a long way in handling the rough spots and the tounge on the machine is just about as heavy as the one on our round baler. Word to the wise - JD is marketing this same machine in their Frontier line as the JD2418. If you buy Deere's version it will cost you $1100 more and the only difference is the paint and decals.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats to you on the Pequea, you will be happy I am sure. Good Luck to you!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Can we not see the results of this Poll until it's closed? I voted but still everything says "0".


----------

